# Link erzeugen und versenden



## flashdog (17. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
der User sendet an den Server (RMI) seine Anfrage. Auf dem Server laeuft ein Java Programm der ein Ergebnis produziert und anschliessend ein Link generiert und per email an den User verschickt, so dass der User das Ergebnis runterladen kann.

Wie erzeugt man so ein Link und wie verschickt man ihn an den User?

Viele Gruesse


----------



## HoaX (17. Aug 2008)

den link setzt man halt so zusammen dass wenn man ihn besucht das passende ergebnis angezeigt wird?

verschicken kann man ihn z.B. per post. halt vorher mit nem drucker ausdrucken. briefmarke kannst du auch gleich drucken, gibts ne api von der post


----------



## tuxedo (18. Aug 2008)

LOL ...

>>> Wie erzeugt man so ein Link  ...

Du meinst sicher nicht "wie erzeuge ich einen Link", sondern viel eher "Wie stelle ich es an, dass wenn der user später auf den Link klickt, er genau zu seinem gewünschten Ergebnis gelangt?"

In diesem Fall: für jede Anfrage eine eindeutige ID generieren (z.B. einen Hash aus Teilen der Anfrage, IP Adresse des Fragenden, Zeitstempel, ...) und diese in den Link einbauen. Da wird dann wohl eine PHP Script oder etwas ähnliches dahinterstecken das die ID aus dem Link entgegen nimmt und das passende Ergebnis präsentiert. Viel mit Java hat das allerdings nicht zu tun. Und ohne zu wissen welche Technologie du da verwenden willst (PHP, ASP, JSP...) kann man idr da auch nicht viel weiterhelfen.

>> ... und wie verschickt man ihn an den User? 

Per Mail API? Oder eben ausdrucken und per Post ;-)
Morsen, Rauchzeichen und Buschtrommeln sind auch zulässig, solange du keinen Nachbarn damit störst ;-) (Sorry, das musste einfach sein)

gruß
Alex


----------



## flashdog (20. Aug 2008)

Genauso so meine ich es alex0801. Als Technologie hatte ich mir RMI ueberlegt.

Ich habe versucht emails mit JavaMail zu verschicken, aber leider ohne Erfolg (siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=439166#439166 ).


----------



## tuxedo (20. Aug 2008)

Kannst ja auch statt RMI mal SIMON versuchen ...

- Alex


----------

